# Bucks are getting ready



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I went on the back deck this morning and heard some noise. Looked down at the pond and these guys were putting on a show.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

are you trying to make me jealous, its working


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

wow! very cool pics... are you putting a tree stand up very soon!?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Sweet pictures! Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Very sweet!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

That is awesome bob! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice pics!! I was on my way to a volleyball game at Denison University last night and just outside of Granville I saw a 130" 8 pt running around a field shaking his head gear around 4 ladies. It's still too early to be rutting, but I think he was practicing for a couple of weeks. Wide open field at about 6:30.

:!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Great pic's. Real treat to see that.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome pics...looks like u stepped outside at the right time!!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Not to hijack your thread but this kinda fits.

This pic was posted on another forum that I frequent. These guys were found locked up in Southern Indiana.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I'm just relieved to see some tell tale pics of the property you hunt. We had too many similarities in some past posts. I can 100% say we aren't hunting the same deer. But after seeing your pics, I wish I had yours. Go get 'em BB!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I don't think he would be too happy if you guys were hunting the same property and he didn't know about it


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

really cool pictures! my new background for my laptop ha ha


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

My bad. I was looking at the wrong name. Sorry, bobk.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Yep, those arnt my pics. I only have a couple young bucks hangin out as of yet.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

thegcdawg said:


> My bad. I was looking at the wrong name. Sorry, bobk.


No problem, I figured the BB post threw you off. The rascals didn't show up today since I was looking for them. It's funny in the second picture it looks like the one buck is trying to get a drink.


----------

